# 10Gallon stocking ideas



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

Got any ideas for stocking a 10 gallon tank it has a heater and a filter currently no fish and is cycled


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

would it be possible to put an electric yellow or electric blue cichlid in there??


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Uhm, no 
These fish you're referring to are to be held in groups rather then alone and starting at a tank size of MIN 45g.

How about a Betta and ghost shrimp?
Bare in mind a 10g is very small tank, so no active fish like Danios work. And no bigger growing fish neither (they will need room lol)

Do you have hard or soft water (meaning what's the number to you pH & KH)?


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

iv had many bettas and am kinda tired of em umm idk what the PH and KH is ill have to get another test kit soon


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well its very hard to suggest any fish w/out knowing that and the part where the tank size limits you quit a bit


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

hmmmmm ill go to my LPS and get a test kit soon but till then just by tank size what can you suggest?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

for a ten IMO if you want a bit of activity and some nice color i would do about 3-5 MALE guppies.. no females or you will get over populated in about a week LOL..if you do any of the live bearers try to get males only and with a ten only a few platties are nice and they get some beautiful color to them... other ideas could be inverts only like a shrimp and or snail set up or mixed.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Pers I'd set the tank up with black sand and stock Norman's Lampeye group in itSlide 4 .O {font-size:149%;} , lil group of these cuties with steel blue eyes and a group of shrimp.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

guppies sound pretty good and the tank has black gravel with two plants i still need to check the water gonna go do that later today.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

thought about a dwarf gourami?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Its been a few days....any updates/ decision's yet?


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

depending on your water i give a +1 for male guppies!! i would LOVE to stock my 20 with a school of them...but there is no room right now


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

How do male Guppies do without any females? I am thinking about getting something on the smaller scale for my daughter's tank. I should have gotten a bigger tank for her. I hate being overly limited. I don't have the heart to put the other fish back in my daughter's tank after it has completed cycling. There would be too many for my liking anyway for the 14 gallon....poopy platties aloing with Phontom Tetras. I would have never have gotten three of each if it were only me making my own decision for a community tank. Live and learn. I knew better. If I did put them back I would put the Platties back. They seemed happier than the Phontom Tetras. I have not decided on what I am going to do yet. 

Regarding this thread, the male guppies sound like a good idea.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

i thought about the gourami's and decided against it maybe later in a different tank i decided on the guppies and am gonna try to breed them once it gets crowded ill start sellin or giving away to friends or whoever. anybody know anything about moss balls? i saw them the other day and they look really cool. and snails are pretty messy so im gonna add some ghost shrimp ill post some pics of everything once its all done =D

*EDIT* what about ADF's are they safe with guppies and moss balls? what do they eat? are they real messy? should i keep them away from guppy fry?


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

well searched and searched ended up i just got one cichlid apparently these guys can live in the 10 G tank as long as its by its self


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

What sort of cichlid? Many species of cichlid grow much too large for a 10g tank.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

its an electric blue cichlid. the guy at the fish store said if it every out grows i could bring it back and he personally would adopt it. by then i might just start a 30G tank and move him into there maybe get some more cichlids, they are very interesting


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

I hope this is the right place to put these pictures but here is it idk how to tell if its a male or female can anybody help me out??


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Considered adding live plants? That would add a bunch color and make everything "pop" more.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

i probably will later on down the road. the only plant i have in there is the moss ball the shrimp seem to love it


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

That's an African rift lake cichlid to be sure. It needs a high pH and hard water to thrive. If it is indeed a young electric blue ahli (someone more familiar with these fish will have to provide a positive ID) then it will need a much larger tank, at least 55 gallons in size.


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

hmmk well i moved him out and for the time being (until i can afford a 37Gallon tank) i got those three cichlids you helped me ID in another thread. they should be fine in there for a while since they are no bigger than an inch right now.


----------

